# R1 Tips & Tricks?



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

I just tried R1 in my PhatCat today for the first time. Went down to Shoshone and ran a bunch of laps trying to get the feel for being alone with a paddle in a boat. It kind of kicked my butt, but I started figuring things out and got a little bit better each lap. Still, I know there are things I was doing wrongly or inefficiently and I'd like to see if any of you R1ers can throw some knowledge my way.

A little background on me: I've never been a paddle guide and 98% of my time on the water has been on oars. I've rowed big water and techy rivers up to 4+. I've R2'd the PhatCat a bit through Shoshone, on the Arkansas and through Slaughterhouse.

Today I had the day off and no friends so I went at it alone. Adventure; why not? My first push off it took some time figuring out how to get out of the eddy. My pry stroke is crap, apparently; it got a bit better as I piled on the laps and my best pries happened when I leaned back and levered the paddle off my hip. I found it really tough to hold a line in calm water in between rapids; if the raft got too perpendicular to the current it was impossible for me to track it back and I had to continue spinning all the way around to get back on line. Downstream ferries across the river were tricky. I started figuring out that it was very easy for my forward stroke to overpower my pry at the end of the stroke, which led me to question; should I be j-stroking (or goon stroking) every stroke? Because I was...

Despite all that I ran 4 laps through Shoshone, each one getting better than the last; none of them clean. It was fun. It was exhausting. I want to get back out there again! So let's hear that R1 wisdom; it'd be cool to make an R1 lap through Slaughterhouse before the bottom drops out on the water this year!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

One thing that helps is to have some weight in the front. Big cooler, water jug or two, dry bag full of rocks.......😉


----------



## Shallowtin (Sep 1, 2020)

As caverdan mentioned a little extra weight in the front can be helpful. I've never been in a phatcat but I have R1'd a fair amount in hyside minis and pumas. I find pumas R1 really nice and I think a bit of that has to do with the ballast floor holding a little extra weight, they are also awesome to jump in the back and wheelie in shallow technical water. I think proper boat position / angle is really important in any boat, if your boat tracks well and you have the right angle, your J-strokes shouldn't need to be too powerful. Cranking hard strokes is best avoided imo, aim for quantity over power.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I never run weight when R1, the lighter the boat the easier it is to move around. I don't know any fancy names for paddle strokes, but for the most part I reach out at about 45° from the bow to start my stroke, pulling water back at the angle should give you a little forward momentum AND angle the boat slightly. As the paddle come along your thigh you finish the stroke like a normal forward paddle. This will increase your momentum and correct the angle of your boat, straightening it (matching the angle the you started with). Sometimes this stroke (j stroke?) Can be combined with a pry if you need to turn the boat even more.

I focus on angling my boat and drifting towards the "apex" on moves, much like a race car...you must hit every apex because otherwise you can end up late and out of position for the next move. With so little ability to generate forward momentum, reading the current is very important. You have to let the river do most of the work.

I'd be happy to get out sometime for a little R1 rally! Pic is Foxton, blowing kisses to the shuttle bunny/ safety after running whatever that good drop is called down river of the boulder garden.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

This guy is my r1 inspiration...I only aspire to r1 so have zero experience/advice but just love the "full experience " and "all in" of a little boat r1. I've only read as passenger in a phat cat and dude is so good he doesn't need my help at all. One thing I was super impressed with is how he moves the boat left or right without a rudder or sweep but like a kayaker with a bracey kinda pull or push deal. I'll google it lol. I love being strong and hanging out in the water with a brace. It makes you feel all badass.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

The weight up front keeps the boat pointed in that direction and it doesn't want to spin out as bad. Lets you focus a bit more on building momentum, which is where R-1 is lacking. Plus, if you're r-1ing, you might as well have a heavy cooler.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

In a Phatcat there is no need for extra weight in your boat, just have your normal beer cooler with you.
There are a bunch of different strokes to use to stay straight, turn, catch eddies and leave eddies. I find the the little bit of paddling a C-1 really helped me get dialed in R-1ing.
You want to practice your J-stroke and reverse J-stroke, also keep you paddle in the water that keeps you and your boat always connected to the currents and you can do little rudder/pry strokes and such to keep you on the current line.
Staying on the current and using it to your advantage is the biggest thing to boating but it really helps while solo.

Watch some youtube videos of slalom c-1 boaters and see the strokes they are doing on their onside and translate those to your raft.

Have fun, learning how to R-1 is a fantastic way to improve your boating and gets you on the river more as you are not looking for partners.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to improving. @k2andcannoli I'm definitely down to get out with you; let me know when!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

climbbd510 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to improving. @k2andcannoli I'm definitely down to get out with you; let me know when!


Are you in Colorado by chance? Ill be on the San Juan next week, but let try and get out early next month!


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

k2andcannoli said:


> Are you in Colorado by chance? Ill be on the San Juan next week, but let try and get out early next month!


Yep, I'm in the Roaring Fork Valley. Have a fun San Juan trip!


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

When I R1 I’d say 90 percent of my strokes are J or pry/draw. Going with the flow and keeping your boat tracking is very important. I’ve never done the extra weight thing but it could help. With a big oar rig momentum and set up is what it’s all about. R1 is all about micro adjustments that keep you moving where you want to go as it’s very easy to correct a light boat with a draw and a few J strokes. Of most of your experience is rowing it will just take some time to get R1 down. It might help to take a paddle crew out and just rudder from the back to see how the boat behaves set up like that.

edit. Justremembered it’s a phat cat we are talking about


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

In that r1 video Pinchecharlie posted, why does he have a carabiner taped or otherwise attached to his paddle? Just a way to hold on to paddle when swimming that's easier, something else? I'd be down to R2 some stuff, rowed boats, but need to learn more about paddle guiding/floating.
I'd bring the Mini max and paddles.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

As a recent buyer of a phatcat I dig this thread. I have many days of getting worked on the water ahead of me


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Quiggle said:


> When I R1 I’d say 90 percent of my strokes are J or pry/draw. Going with the flow and keeping your boat tracking is very important. ... R1 is all about micro adjustments that keep you moving where you want to go as it’s very easy to correct a light boat with a draw and a few J strokes..


^^^
find a buddy who is a whitewater canoeist and learn some strokes on flat water?!




Pinchecharlie said:


> This guy is my r1 inspiration...I only aspire to r1 so have zero experience/advice but just love the "full experience " and "all in" of a little boat r1.


Another vid of a buddy of mine in his Mini Me:


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

jberg421 said:


> As a recent buyer of a phatcat I dig this thread. I have many days of getting worked on the water ahead of me


If you're nearby, let's get out for some laps!


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

climbbd510 said:


> If you're nearby, let's get out for some laps!


I am currently in bozeman but will be moving back to CO for grad school later this summer. I'll shoot you a pm. Usually run stuff on the front range, CO trough road corridor, etc.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

stinginrivers said:


> In a Phatcat there is no need for extra weight in your boat, just have your normal beer cooler with you.
> There are a bunch of different strokes to use to stay straight, turn, catch eddies and leave eddies. I find the the little bit of paddling a C-1 really helped me get dialed in R-1ing.
> You want to practice your J-stroke and reverse J-stroke, also keep you paddle in the water that keeps you and your boat always connected to the currents and you can do little rudder/pry strokes and such to keep you on the current line.
> Staying on the current and using it to your advantage is the biggest thing to boating but it really helps while solo.
> ...


This is the guy to listen to. As far as spinning, do the full 360.


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

Paddle boat guide I am not, but want to learn more every day. Watching that Lochsa full run, I don't get how he is sitting left side, bow facing 10-11 o'clock as 12 is down river. Seems every time I give a stroke, I would be headed toward 2-3 o'clock. Maybe I need to hit a lake with the little boat and learn from a canoeist. Want to teach my daughters, but have to know it first.
I can do it from the back with two paddlers up front, mostly steering, but still seems like I am working way too hard.


----------

